# Search didn't help me...92 SE Speedometer cable help..



## 92sentra92 (Sep 20, 2002)

Hi everyone...thanks to all the peeps that post on here with instructional stuff...I've learned to do a lot on my own by reading all you guys' posts.

My speedo/odo went out and my friends tell me it's the cable...anyone know a link or could help with instructions on replacing it ?

And I think I have to order it from the dealer..any price estimates?

Thanks Everyone,
Edgar


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

The cable is attached behind the cluster...then through the fire wall into the top of the tranny. Not sure of the price though.


----------



## 92sentra92 (Sep 20, 2002)

*okay*

cool thanks for the response ill try looking for it now to see if it is broken or something


----------



## 92sentra92 (Sep 20, 2002)

*...*

I looked but i cannot find where the cable is..any help would be appreciated


----------



## 92sentra92 (Sep 20, 2002)

okay the shop here wants to charge 200 parts and labor for the speedo cable, should i go ahead with it ?


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

Me and my dad got a cable and "firewall" at the junk yard for $10. Then we installed it. The cable comes out next to the brake thing(where u add the brake fluid). Its black and it goes straight down to the tranny. Ask someone. Just dont get ripped off!


----------



## 92sentra92 (Sep 20, 2002)

wow thats a good deal ..was it hard to install ..how long did it take ?


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

well it took my dad and me 5 min!


----------



## 92sentra92 (Sep 20, 2002)

okay cool cause the mechanic said it would be like $100 labor to take off my dash and remove the instrument cluster..


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

I think thats a rip off! Its not that hard.


----------



## Pablo14 (Jan 18, 2003)

My 1993 Nissan Sentra 1.6 doesn't use cable, but a plastic pinion that works with the speed sensor. Instead of the cable, for the 1993 Sentra is the plastic pinion what needs to be replaced. It failed after 150,000 miles....Thanks


----------



## RED_DET (Jan 5, 2003)

93 is electric. His 92 is a breeze to change. Make sure you unscrew it from your tranny first, then it will be alot easier to remove the gauge cluster and give you more room to unhook it from the back of the cluster. I would say about 40 brand new from a dealer would be ideal. 200 is WAYYYYYYYYYYYYY to much money. The cable should run out of the fire wall and straight down in line with the throttle body.


----------

